# Good fitter in Pittsburgh?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all,

So this question pertains to my winter bike, not my road bike, which is currently awaiting a new rear wheel in the mail because it fell off my rack and got run over by a car.

So I'm 5'5-5'6 and I bought a 17" Marin Muirwoods. It seemed fine when I test-rode it, but I didn't exactly put it through its paces. Now I'm about 100 miles into the bike and I've noticed I'm sliding forward on the seat. It's the stock seat, which is 100% smooth, and I'm usually wearing running tights over pearl izumi attack shorts.

So I just tried nudging the saddle forward in the trainer, back, up, down .... I don't know what I'm doing, I could get that program out again ( I think it was called 'Kinovea' ) but what I really need is an actual fitter. Does anyone know a good one in Pittsburgh?

Looking to spend as little money as necessary on this, just need to not slide forward anymore. I'm concerned the thing may be too big for me, but then again I haven't ridden a flat-bar bike in a long long time. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to feel like I'm leaning a bit into the handlebars, I know that I can sit up and ride hands-free just fine, don't know if that makes a difference, but yeah every so often I realize "wait, my sit bones aren't on anything" and I slide myself back. Does anyone have any solutions? From what I've read, possible problems include:

- Seat too far forward
- Seat tilted down too much
- Seat too smooth
- Bike too big

If it's the last one, I don't think the folks at REI are going to be too happy about me wanting to exchange my 2-month-old bike for a smaller, newer version. I mean that's their policy and everything, but I'd be interested in avoiding that as much as possible. Otherwise, honestly, I like the bike. A lot. It's heavier than a rock and rides like a tank. I love it, it's never going to die. (hopefully)


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Matt Tinkey (used to work at UPMC Sports Medicine)
Top Gear Cycle Shop (Wexford) 
412-916-7728
But, that is the real deal and will run you about $100. 

What part of town are you in? I imagine you could find some help going for a group ride and getting some perspective from other riders. I'm no expert on fit (I know what to generally look for), but I could probably join you for a ride when I'm in the area visiting my parents for Easter.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

headloss said:


> Matt Tinkey (used to work at UPMC Sports Medicine)
> Top Gear Cycle Shop (Wexford)
> 412-916-7728
> But, that is the real deal and will run you about $100.
> ...


I actually don't usually do rec rides nowadays. I work for McKeesport hospital and I commute to and from work. Basically all my riding right now is commuting. I might have time on a sunday for a longer ride, I live in homestead.

If I can get an idea from him in the first few minutes or so of whether or not the bike would fit, then I'd be happy to drop $100 on a fitting.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

jfd986 said:


> If I can get an idea from him in the first few minutes or so of whether or not the bike would fit, then I'd be happy to drop $100 on a fitting.


Call and ask. I'm not sure what the policy at Top Gear is, but, when he was at UPMC he had different rates for different fits. I think the rail-trail fit or something along those lines was $75. I haven't personally used him, but everyone who has seen the guy for a fitting raves about him.


----------



## MtbBiker (Feb 12, 2011)

If you live in Homestead then check out Big Bang Bicycles. Glen is the owner and a super nice guy.


----------

